# Mini pond with a clay pot



## Jaap (22 May 2016)

Hello

I have a clay pot and want to fill it up with water. Do i have to paint the inside with a special coting paint?












Thanks


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 May 2016)

Hi Jaap, Yes you would need pond sealing paint . Its not cheap


----------



## martin-green (22 May 2016)

I would say it depends on what the inside of the pot is already coated with. (You only show pictures of the outside) But I would also say why not fill it up anyway? And that way you will know for sure.


----------



## chrismiller12341 (22 May 2016)

I cheap but messy "better safe than sorry" way might be to get a few tubes of silicone squeeze them out in it and basically spackle the inside. They have it in black or clear. Just a suggestion.


----------



## martin-green (22 May 2016)

chrismiller12341 said:


> I cheap but messy "better safe than sorry" way might be to get a few tubes of silicone squeeze them out in it and basically spackle the inside. They have it in black or clear. Just a suggestion.



Just an observation, but that is easier said than done, and no guarantee it will work. 
With "paint" you give it two coats, one vertical, the other horizontal. 
I would say fill it up with water and see what happens.


----------



## Christos Ioannou (22 May 2016)

you can find paint sealant at spanias nicosia


----------



## chrismiller12341 (22 May 2016)

martin-green said:


> Just an observation, but that is easier said than done,



So true


----------



## zozo (23 May 2016)

Take aquarium safe silicone and white spirit, take a jar put in silicone and pour in white spirit start 1 part silicone 1 part spirit and start stirring, takes a few minutes but it'l mix.. Keep adding spirit or silicone till you have the viscosity you like.. It should be thin enough so you can apply it with a brush.. Now coat the inside of the clay pot with a a few layers of this.. Let it cure for 24 hours and it's water tight.. For the rest treat it like you builded a new aquarium, fill it with water and keep it filled for a week and water change every day to rinse out all silicone chemicals.

Works like a treat, did a few clay pots myself like this.. As long as the silicone layer inside isn't damaged it never leaks water..


----------



## rebel (23 May 2016)

zozo said:


> Take aquarium safe silicone and white spirit, take a jar put in silicone and pour in white spirit start 1 part silicone 1 part spirit and start stirring, takes a few minutes but it'l mix.. Keep adding spirit or silicone till you have the viscosity you like.. It should be thin enough so you can apply it with a brush.. Now coat the inside of the clay pot with a a few layers of this.. Let it cure for 24 hours and it's water tight.. For the rest treat it like you builded a new aquarium, fill it with water and keep it filled for a week and water change every day to rinse out all silicone chemicals.
> 
> Works like a treat, did a few clay pots myself like this.. As long as the silicone layer inside isn't damaged it never leaks water..


You da king of DIY man!


----------



## zozo (23 May 2016)

Thanks  Glad to help.


----------

